# Outboard size for a 14 ft jon boat



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have an older riveted jon boat 14x36. The plate says 25hp max. I got this boat from my uncle who used to run a 30hp 2 stroke on the back and loved the way it made the boat move. The boat has a front deck that probably adds 40-50lbs. Well that motor is toast and I am looking to repower. 

I was thinking to put a 25hp on the back of it. I plan to use this in the back bays, inland lakes, occassional duck hole etc. If duck hunting, I may run 3 people max in it with gear and would like the boat to at least get on plane. In the back lacks, it'll be 2 ppl max to fish out of. I called many dealerships and I am being told that the new 4 stroke 25hps are too heavy for the boat.

Should I look for a used 2 stroke or will a 20hp 4 stroke be plenty to get on plane with 2-3 people plus gear?

Thanks guys.
cg


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

First of all, no way do I recommend more than 2 grown people and gear in a 14-36. That's a narrow boat and very unstable. If it's rated for 25, that's what it should hold, but you'd probably be safer and can get by with a 15, or maybe even a 9.9. Forget 4 strokes. Way too much weight for a 14-36 IMO. I had a 14-42 with an 8 horse that even got my fat butt on plane and got me where I wanted to go. 
If you want to live dangerously and put 3 people in that boat, you'll need a 25 to get up on plane. Do I recommend that? Heck no.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

25 or 30 2cycle.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Get an older 2 cycle, they're a lot lighter. On OMC's the 25 and 35hp motors were the same size and weight, just different displacement and carbs. 9 and 15hp were the next size smaller.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

If it is older and rivited, it probably leaks. IF you are looking to drop the $$$ on a new 4-stroke, you may also look at getting a new 14-48.

I had a 12x36 for many years. Those 36" wide hulls are VERY tender and have a very low displacement. I fished 2 out of mine a lot but with three it was not possable to plane - the bow wave came over the front before the boat could get up (oops... sad3sm )(14' may not have this issue  )

A few years ago, I had a 14x48 with a 20hp merc 2-stroke. I bought it used with full ply decking, trolling motors, extended front deck, carpet(deck, seats, sides), the whole 9 yards. It was very heavy for a 14' john boat, but that 20 hp still pushed it great. With myself and my son, the boat ran right at 30mph, add another adult, and it ran mid-high 20's. The 48" beam makes it very stable, no issues moving around, like you would in the 36" hull.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I believe I found a 25hp 2 stroke that I am thinking about going forward with. I realize that the motor may be extremely fast for one person and a light load, but I want to make sure that 2 people, ice chest and gear is not too heavy for it. I do not plan to run WOT.

Yep, a few rivets leak. The boat is currently getting patched up and all welds fixed. If I see one day that the boat is a tad too small, I will always upgrade and keep my motor.

Thanks for all of the replies guys.

cg


----------



## Bayou RedFish (Jul 3, 2010)

If this flatbottom is like the one im thinking of just a couple of thoughts for ya.
25 might be a bit to much for that boat, If when running it tends to sway left and right when running that can be dangerous(been there and done it)
Is this your first flatbottom?
If so be carefull with turns(sharp) the boat will skim and slid,There is a word for what im tring to explain but it eludes me right now.
The motor looses traction and slids then grabs and is very capable of throwing you out!.A few years back we was fishing on the san jac and my brother decided to see how mine ran while I was backing the trailer.Well long story short the DA ended up in the water because he was making a sharp turn and spun out then grabed and tossed him in the water.
Last thing please ALWAYS use the kill switch,He didnt( my brother) and I almost lost him that day if it wasnt for a brave young man,Who took off from the dock and and got to him before he went under.Ya see it was in Febuary and water temp was in the 50's.Plus you can guess what else happened,motor still running and boat running in circles!.We got the boat stopped and him to the bank but it could have been worst.
If you know this then sorry for posting just tring to avoid what we went through,Ya see my brother has fished and ran boat,s for 35 years and is one of the most experienced fishermen I know,But it almost cost him .
good luck with your new boat and be safe :cheers:...............BRF


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bayou RedFish said:


> If this flatbottom is like the one im thinking of just a couple of thoughts for ya.
> 25 might be a bit to much for that boat, If when running it tends to sway left and right when running that can be dangerous(been there and done it)
> Is this your first flatbottom?
> If so be carefull with turns(sharp) the boat will skim and slid,There is a word for what im tring to explain but it eludes me right now.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely keep all of this in mind.

I grew up fishing out of a flat bottom boat, 16' with a 70hp on the back. With a father that gets furious at the drop of a hat, well I def learned to back off the throttle, especially when turning.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

the word you are looking for is SHEAR..it happens to flat botton square bow boats when turning sharp at speed. pretty scary just be careful when turning especially in choppy water.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I had a 17' Lowe Line Flats boat a while back. It came with a 50HP Johnson. I could get that boat up to 35 without putting the engine in the red. Tight sharp port or starboard turns it would shear bad. As if you were fish tailing a car. Then it's ease off the throttle not just drop it down quick and throw souls into the drink. The max for your situation is 25HP..as it states on the tag. 14' would be fine with a 15HP as well. Just..if you put a 25HP on the transom. Take all your turns with care. 
I bet it will fly though. :biggrin:


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I currently have a 14'x36' with high sides with a 1994 15hp Johnson. With two men and gear it gets up on plane quickly and moves along great. Just because the tag says 25hp max it may not be needed to preform good.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

I meant to say 14'x36" with high sides.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I ran this same FB with a 25 for years. Gets a little wild on sharp high speed turns.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well I picked up a 25 for a deal that was too hard to pass up. I will let you guys know how the boat performs. 

Gunna start a new topic on the best prop for it. I am clueless as to the best to use.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the replies!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have a 14.48 with decking and foot trolling motor I have a 25hp e tec and it will do 26mph with 3 folks and coolers on it -get on plane easly no issues. I say go for it just be carefull it is like a go kart and fun to ride. You will need a whale tail to stop cavitation I can send photos from my e mail [email protected]


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I've got a 1648 with a 25 etec tiller. River is great. Lake I'd rather have a 35 or so


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

15 would be plenty but a 25 would be a lot more fun. Probably run about 30 with the 25 and you'll be looking for a buddy to fish with so he can sit in the front. Sorry, just read you bought the 25, put about a 14-15 pitch on it and hold on. I run a 13 pitch on a lot heavier boat that works great.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

The new Tohatsu 25 EFI 4-strokes are very powerful. Don't think anyone makes a smaqll motor in a 2-stroke anymore, at least not for use in the US.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

southbay said:


> The new Tohatsu 25 EFI 4-strokes are very powerful. Don't think anyone makes a smaqll motor in a 2-stroke anymore, at least not for use in the US.


E-tec


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I have owned 4 of the 14X36 and sold dozens of new ones.

minimum 15hp to get anywhere at all more than a duck pond

20 hp is a good solid middle ground, 25hp tops

the problem with bigger motors is that you will eventually crack the transom, the riveted boats just aren't made that well.

be really careful of overloading and watch the weights on 4str motors esp.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow someone resurrected this nearly 2 year old thread.

boat is rated for a 25hp so I put a 25hp on it. Of course, its a 2stroke so it only weighs 100 lbs. 

Been fishing and hunting out of it for the past year and a half. top speed was ~30 mph by myself, 20+ depending on the weight of the 2 people that I have in there. (wife = little weight, budy = a lot a weight)

I actually run a 11 pitch stainless prop and based on the tiny tach that I have, the motor turns over 5k. but I don't know how much I trust it. at idle, the tach speed jumps from 800 rpm to 1200 rpm. So...


----------

